# Found rafting gear at Horseshoe Bend, IDaho boat ramp.



## briandburns (Jan 12, 2010)

PM me if you lost something 06-17-2017. 
Brian


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## idahoriversrat (Jul 1, 2011)

Was it a set of oars? Joel LaFleur is looking for a set.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## briandburns (Jan 12, 2010)

idahoriversrat said:


> Was it a set of oars? Joel LaFleur is looking for a set.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app



Yes. (Just now saw your post). 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## boicatr (Mar 14, 2013)

I predict a heart warming reunion is about to take place. Nice.


----------

